# Probleme connexion WIFI numericable



## pachibousouke (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
voila je présente mon problème quelque peu problématique  avec un Macbook Unibody 2010 sous Lion.
Donc j'ai changé récemment de box numéricable du a l'ancienneté de la précedente, et depuis ce changement il m'est tout simplement impossible de me connecter en WIFI avec le macbook, tandis que avec Imac, Itrucs en tout genre aucuns soucis!

Car en WIFI l'adresse IP assigné par la box est non valide comme le montre la capture d'écran, il donne une adresse en 169.xx alors qu'elle devrait etre en 192.xx 
Bien sur j'ai essayé de changer les parametres de la box en mettant deja le signal en automatique et en essayant d'accepter mon macbook dans les appareils connecté ..., mais rien y fait, alors que en Ethernet aucun soucis, l'adresse iIP assigné est bonne et de ce fait la connexion aussi!

Merci de m'aider, ou alors je devrais acheter un cable Ethernet très long!!


----------



## Carton_Rouge (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, 

Moi aussi j'ai eu le problème d'adresse IP en 169.xx.

Je pense avoir l'explication et le remède (en tous cas, pour moi ça a marché). 

L'adresse IP "invalide" en 169.xx est en fait le symptôme d'un conflit que la box Numéricable n'a pas pu résoudre. Celà vient du fait que le modem Numéricable est limité (dans sa configuration "Usine") à 6 à 10 adresses IP disponibles (et on y est vite avec plusieurs étudiants à la maison + smartphones/tablettes, imprimante wifi...). 

Pour résoudre le problème, il suffit d'augmenter le nombres d'adresses IP autorisées en procédant de la façon suivante (je ne suis pas un spécialiste, donc je vais forcément utiliser un langage de novice). 

- A partir d'un *ordi connecté à la box* (en wifi ou par cable), lancer le navigateur (Chrome, safari, Internet explorer...)
- taper l'adresse IP locale de la box qui est *198.168.0.1* 
- une page s'affiche et demande un login et un mot de passe. Le login est *admin* et le mot de passe est *password* 
- Sur la page suivante, aller sur l'onglet "*Reseau*" puis sur *IP Lan *
- Modifier la plage *adresse IP* (dans mon cas j'ai autorisé les adresses 10 à 50). 

Voilà, c'est tout simple 

Bon courage


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Avril 2013)

Sauf erreur de ma part les adresses IP 169.X.X.X sont des adresses par défaut pour les cartes réseau ethernet ou Wifi.
Celles-ci apparaissent dans les propriétés réseau quand l'ordinateur ne sait pas obtenir une adresse IP qui doit être par le serveur DHCP du routeur, principe des adresses IP dynamiques.
Si on travaille avec des IP dynamiques : 
- il faut que le serveur DHCP soit activé sur le routeur(connexions Wifi ou filaires).
- dans les préférences réseau de l'ordinateur/Avancé/Onglet TCP/IP faire le choix de la valeur *Configurer IPv4* sur Via DHCP ou manuelle si on travaille en IP statique (adresse IP de l'ordinateur fixée une fois pour toute).
- les gammes d'adresses utilisées par les routeurs généralement sont 192.168.*0*.X ou 192.168.*1*.X. Dans les préférences Réseau, il faut que l'adresse du *Routeur* soit la bonne, voir dans la doc du routeur, la valeur X est généralement 1 (192.168.0.1 ou 192.168.1.1).

Il se peut que ce soit le type de connexion Wifi configurée sur ton routeur qui n'est pas compatible avec ton ordinateur (génération du  hardware) ou avec sa configuration :
- norme Wifi 802.11G (54 MBits/sec) ou 802.11N (300 Mbits/sec)
- que le  type connexion WIFI soit compatible avec la carte wifi de l'ordinateur. Il y le  WEP (obsolète pour la sécurité), le WAP et le système de codage TKIP ou AES

Voilà vers quels réglages routeur et/ou ordinateur, personnellement je me dirigerais.
Je ne pense pas avoir oublié quelque chose.
Je passe le filtrage des MAC adresses... 

Il y a de quoi passer ces longues soirées froides du printemps 2013


----------

